# Anti-Depressants for Anxiety?



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

I've been doing a lot of thinking lately about going on an anti-depressant. Back in November the psychiatrist I was seeing gave me a perscription for Celexa and left it up to me as to wheather or not I would like to go on it. She said she was really on the fence about wheather or not I needed them. I figured then that I could get by without it and chose not to take it. But now I'm having second thoughts. As most of you know I'm currently in Cognitive Behavioral Therapy which has helped tremendously but at the rate I'm going it's hard to see just how long it's going to be before I'm "better". I currently take Ativan as needed but I really don't like it. It makes me sleepy and I seem to get 'rebound' anxiety.I'm on Medical leave from my job while I sort out my "issues" and honestly have no intention of returning to that particular place of employment but I would really like to start working soon and get on with my life.My main concern about going on an anti-depressant is if I will know when I'm better. The pro of not being on one now is that when I face any anxiety inducing situations I can say to myself that I did it on my own. But when I take Ativan before an anxiety inducing situation I just give the credit to the medication, not me.I guess what I'm saying is that if I decide to go with medication and DO start to feel better what if I'm too scared to go off it? I don't like the idea of being on medication long term (especially in the future when I'm ready to start a family) but on the other hand, if it gives me my life back then what do I have to lose?I'm just wondering if anyone could share their experience with me, if they continue to take medication, or found help with it and were able to go off it and return to functioning normally.Even though I'm making progess with CBT, I'm beginning to feel stuck. Although my therapist knows I take Ativan occasionally we haven't discussed anti-depressants but I do plan on bringing it up in our next session. I wanted to get some input though from people who have been in my situation. Thank you so much.------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 05-31-2001).]


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Shyra,It's a good idea to talk to your Dr.CBT does take a while as you know. You have been doing so well lately, you're bound to plateau once in a while.Anti-depressants for anxiety are in extremely low doses. The thing is, they can have dramatic side effects for IBS, and there is some trial and error in finding the right SSRI. In other words, you could get worse before you get better.See what your Dr says, but if you really don't need it, don't bother. You know how I feel about hypnotherapy, so if you want to supplement your CBT, try Mike's tapes. AZ[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 06-01-2001).]


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear AZ,Thanks for your advice. I was really feeling at the end of my rope the other day after a particularly upsetting conversation about my situation with a family member.I really DON'T think I need it, but just something I've been thinking about lately.I guess I should know by now, but are Mike's tapes effective with panic attacks that aren't related to IBS? My panic attacks are situational and have nothing to do with worrying about my bowels. I'm willing to try almost anything at this point.Thanks again







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Shyra, comparing Mike's tapes (I'm on side 5 now) to general hypno. from a very good Psychologist I once visited, I would say that Mike's tapes should help you very much. They are not constantly talking about the gut problem as you might have thought, but are as good for overall anxiety as my recorded therapist tape. Mike's tapes will put you in relaxed lala land easily if you are the least bit ready to sleep! The gut specific part of the tapes are blended into very good hypno(relaxation) techniques and I feel that there would be no problem even if you don't have IBS at all! Good luck, Norb


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shyra, try Mike's tapes really the benefits from them are multifaceted for sure. They should work on making you calmer in general and its really worth a shot. It will also work on your IBS quite well. I don't think you will regret it.------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

